# Long Iland NY show



## NYEric (May 2, 2014)

http://www.longislandorchidsociety.org/orchid_festival.html

I was planning to leave work early today but nsince I'm on Leave next week I had to grind through next weeks work. Hope some of you can make it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2014)

Sound good Eric. I remember spring days at Planting Fields years ago - a sumptuous feast of rhodos and azaleas set on a fantastic estate, an American version of Downton Abbey. They also have (had) the biggest Sargent's weeping hemlock specimen in the world (the 1st one of its kind if memory serves). Ah, the good old days...


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2014)

I could not attend, tournament in Del and now visiting Va, but I hope someone was able to use the info.


----------

